# Compositions/sketches as a start [updated]



## 61963 (9 mo ago)

Deleted thread


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Rush's composition is very naive. don't get me wrong I liked it. I actually admire it. it has a huge potential. 

I suggest you start rearranging or mixing pieces from the baroque era. in this way you develop an instinct of how (musical ideas) can be arrange. and then you revisit your old compositions. 

I followed you channel all the best!


----------



## 61963 (9 mo ago)

-


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

or you know what, I suggest you listen to a composer's first symphony and his last symphony and notice how the music becomes more (mature) and the transition between phrases is super flexible

I highly recommend you listening to Tchaikovsky's 4th movement of his 1st symphony and the 4th movement of his 5th symphony


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

all the best, luv u


----------



## 61963 (9 mo ago)

-
.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

hope you find this helpful


----------



## 61963 (9 mo ago)

-


----------



## 61963 (9 mo ago)

Deleted thread


----------

